# Best place to get a DS Lite replacement housing?



## Varia (May 8, 2020)

So I'm fixing some of my old systems and noticed that my DSL has some issues with the d-pad again. Thought I might as well change the whole housing, because the old one feels so flimsy and cheap.
I tried looking on eBay, but pretty hard to tell what you get with these.
Anyone knows of a decent place to get one from? Or even a specific seller?


----------



## supersega (May 9, 2020)

Here's where I get all my replacement parts from. They also used to be the last OEM of PS1 drop-in lasers but have since stopped, hence the price gouging on eBay... but that's beside the topic here.

http://www.laser-hl.com/index.php


----------



## Varia (May 10, 2020)

supersega said:


> Here's where I get all my replacement parts from. They also used to be the last OEM of PS1 drop-in lasers but have since stopped, hence the price gouging on eBay... but that's beside the topic here.
> 
> http://www.laser-hl.com/index.php



Thanks, I'll check it out. 
Have you had any experience with their DS Lite shells?


----------



## supersega (May 13, 2020)

Varia said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out.
> Have you had any experience with their DS Lite shells?



Sure thing. I have not had experiences with their shells/cases, but it is probably on-par with what'd you find on eBay.


----------

